# Fuel system



## SavageDrift (Oct 23, 2007)

ive done a little reasrch and discoved that some people said that in order to turbocharge the car, im gonna need to upgrade the fuel rail and pump and posibly the injectors..

just wondering if anyone has had experience in this field and could provide some info.

all im trying to do with the turbo is make a little power, for this car is my daily driver. not tryin to make all kinds of boost either.


----------

